# Benefiber powder vs. tablets



## XJ6Jaguar1985 (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey guys,I was wondering if anyone has tried both the Benefiber tablets and the powder. I'm looking to switch to the pills instead of the powder as I take the max amount (6 TBSP) a day and it makes me nauseated, but I can't live without it otherwise I'll be "In Jail" (Monopoly reference haha) all day with severe cramping. I was wondering if the pills are just as effective as the powder. Thanks!-Eric


----------



## Exploder (Nov 19, 2007)

I was curious too, my g/f had said she seen they have tablets now and they would be a little more convenient than mixing it in every food I eat. I know the powder seemed to of helped me somewhat.


----------

